# Turkey Choke Evaluation Project



## allaboutshooting (Nov 6, 2014)

Well...it looks like I may have 24-26 different chokes to evaluate with the WLB shells. This has turned into a major project with most manufacturers wanting to participate.

It will be the most comprehensive evaluation that I've done, or have read anywhere about of the major brands of chokes, in the configurations that the makers consider their best, for a particular shell.

It will take some time and will be somewhat weather dependent but I believe the results will be beneficial to all of us as turkey hunters.

Please bear with me as I launch this project.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## mattech (Nov 7, 2014)

Awesome, what guns will you be using? I have a Mossberg 935, so I would really like to see results for that.


----------



## spydermon (Nov 8, 2014)

What all chokes do you have?


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll follow along.


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds interesting. Good luck.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Nov 11, 2014)

It looks like there will be about 30 chokes that I'll be evaluating. Most of the major popular choke manufacturers will be represented, some with more than one thread type or exit diameter.

I'll evaluate chokes designed specifically for Winchester Long Beard (WLB) shells with those shells and then evaluate other chokes with the WLB shells that were not specifically designed for them.

For this evaluation, I'll use #6 shot exclusively, due to the number of chokes. All shots will be 40 yards from the muzzle of the shotgun. I'll perform a count of all hits within a 10" circle and then measure any gaps of 2" or over within the circle.

If you take a look at this article http://allaboutshooting.com/article_info.php?articles_id=724&osCsid=hagzs4m7tuy3AVimK7KXj0 that's pretty much the template that I'll use for all the different chokes.

I am not evaluating any custom chokes, only those that the average hunter can buy at the store or order directly from the manufactuer. I want this to be information that is useful to the hunter when he selects his gun/choke/load to take to the turkey woods.

It will be a time consuming process and is also weather dependent. I am looking for moderate temperature/humidity/ pressure days since all of those factors can affect patterning.

I have already done some work. I am waiting for chokes from 2 other makers and as soon as I have them and weather allows, I'll be back at the range.

Lastly, I have Rem-Choke, Win-Choke/Invector, Invector+, Benelli "Crio", Benelli "Mobil" and Accu-Mag (Mossberg 835/935) chokes. 

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't wait to see what happens, can be very helpful! Thanks


----------



## allaboutshooting (Nov 16, 2014)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Can't wait to see what happens, can be very helpful! Thanks



I'm pretty much ready. Now it's all about the weather.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome Ill be following the whole time.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2014)

I see you over at OG but didn't know you where on this forum.

Looking forward to the results.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Nov 24, 2014)

I appreciate the interest that you all have shown in this project. It will take some range time and a lot of counting and measuring but it should yield information that will allow you to make an informed decision on what may work best for you.

I'll be sure to keep you all informed and let you know when the results are in and available.

Thanks again,
Clark


----------



## spydermon (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like a good test, but maybe I'm not following here.  You have 30 chokes of various constrictions an different threads?  Do you have a choke from each maker in all different sizes for each thread type?  

Do you have chokes and recommended constrictions per gun from each choke maker in ga?


----------



## allaboutshooting (Nov 25, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Looks like a good test, but maybe I'm not following here.  You have 30 chokes of various constrictions an different threads?  Do you have a choke from each maker in all different sizes for each thread type?
> 
> Do you have chokes and recommended constrictions per gun from each choke maker in ga?



I understand. Good question.

I asked each manufacturer to submit the choke that he thought worked best with the #6 shot WLB shells. Manufacturers could submit more than one exit diameter or thread type.

Since I have shotguns that use Rem-Choke, Win-Choke/Invector, Invector+, Benelli Mobil, Benelli Crio and Mossberg Accu-Mag chokes, they could submit chokes for any of these guns.

Two manufacturers make chokes specifically for WLB shells and they submitted chokes designed specifically for them. 

Otherwise manufacturers may rely upon their experience or that of their customers. I am relying upon their judgement for their submissions.

Georgia manufactuers are very well represented. 

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 7, 2014)

mattech said:


> Awesome, what guns will you be using? I have a Mossberg 935, so I would really like to see results for that.



I have a little "catching up" to do here. 

Yes, I will be using the overbored Mossberg as well as several different standard bore guns, Remington, Winchester, Benelli (Mobil & Crio), Mossberg (standard bore), Browning, etc. The common thread will be barrel length on all guns.

The cold and damp weather here is holding things up just a bit right now but if the weather permits, I hope to have the project completed by year-end. We'll see how it goes.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## WFL (Dec 7, 2014)

allaboutshooting said:


> I understand. Good question.
> 
> I asked each manufacturer to submit
> 
> ...


----------



## spydermon (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh o....looks like one has been left out


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 11, 2014)

spydermon said:


> Uh o....looks like one has been left out



Which one did you have in mind?

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## spydermon (Dec 13, 2014)

^ the little popcorn feller up there


----------



## sman (Dec 14, 2014)

Sumtoy.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 17, 2014)

I am currently about 1/3 the way through this project. 

I need at least 2 warm days with low wind to get the shooting portion of the evaluataion completed. 

Then, I'll evaluate all the targets, take pictures and record the results. 

All of that will take some time but hopefully, I'll have the project completed before the end of the year.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## WFL (Dec 17, 2014)

sman said:


> Sumtoy.



Don't think they was asked but they ship to all countries except China.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope to be out there tomorrow. It looks like the last good day for a while.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 19, 2014)

*What a day!*

I was able to get out to the range today and do some shooting for the "Turkey Choke Evaluation Project" that I've been working on for a while. I'm about 2/3 of the way through.

I still need at least one more good day, and another 36 rounds, to complete the shooting portion.

Frankly, I feel a little beaten-up right now after all of those 3" WLB turkey loads through a variety of guns.

If it's clear and warm tomorrow, I'll go after it again and maybe get all the shooting completed. Then, I have a lot of patterns to evaluate and get the data compiled for the article.

I'll let you all know when I'm through and I hope you find the information helpful.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## allaboutshooting (Dec 20, 2014)

I worked quite a while this afternoon scoring targets. I still have to evaluate them, looking at 2" gaps but I got quite a few done.

I noted the real differences that I saw in these targets and some that I shot a few weeks ago on another project. It was 10 degrees cooler yesterday when I shot and the differences were notable.

It looks like the weather may keep me from shooting for a few days, until after Christmas, unless there's a change. So I'll just work on the evaluations of what I've done.

Stay tuned, the results will be forthcoming shortly.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I want a choke that spreads fast out to 20 yards then closes back up for a tight pattern at 40 yards.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 21, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I want a choke that spreads fast out to 20 yards then closes back up for a tight pattern at 40 yards.



Better get you an over and under.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe.  I will wait on the results of the TCEP. You never know.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 21, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> I want a choke that spreads fast out to 20 yards then closes back up for a tight pattern at 40 yards.



Mine does that. It could be the magnets I load along with the steelshot. Takes about 40 yards for the pellets to get back together once I shoot it!


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 31, 2014)

I wonder how comprehensive can this test be if NOT all choke companies are not represented.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 31, 2014)

This ain't a scientific study the man is showing which chokes are more likely to give you a good pattern out of a specific gun with LB 6s. I pretty sure most choke companies could have gotten involved if they really wanted to.


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 31, 2014)

Well since "some where not asked" to participate. I think some turkey hunters with "these" chokes should post results of their shooting with the longbeards 3" #6 when the results are posted. See what some people don't realize the bias towards some choke builders. I personally shoot the chokes I shot for two reasons "CUSTOMER SERVICE and PERFORMANCE".  So lets just sit back wait for the "results".  If I get my hands on some 3" #6, I shoot'em. I personally love the smell of gunpowder.


----------



## full house (Jan 1, 2015)

gobblingghost said:


> Well since "some where not asked" to participate. I think some turkey hunters with "these" chokes should post results of their shooting with the longbeards 3" #6 when the results are posted. See what some people don't realize the bias towards some choke builders. I personally shoot the chokes I shot for two reasons "CUSTOMER SERVICE and PERFORMANCE".  So lets just sit back wait for the "results".  If I get my hands on some 3" #6, I shoot'em. I personally love the smell of gunpowder.



Well, since customer service isn't going to be a part of the evalutation, then your prized, un-invited choke manufacturer's results in this wouldn't matter to you anyways? How can someone beat a man up for putting all the time and effort into this becasue a certain choke isn't included? Did you see anywhere in this where Clark said he got a choke from every single comapny? I guess I missed that. So anyways, maybe you could take the lead after Clarks results and put the effort and legwork into an "all inclusive" choke test. You know, one that isn't "biased"? Then spend countless hours doing our dirty work like he is. I'll appreciate your effort, just like I do his, and I won't beat you up for it.... smh.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think this man would turned any choke maker down if they would have asked to be apart of the evaluation. I to appreciate customer service but, I don't see where that has any thing to do with this test.


----------



## full house (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 1, 2015)

A true comprehensive test would be 1 gun and every choke and the same shell. The problem with the test is the results can still be skewed. Clark, myself and many others have tested shells  and choke combos for years. Personally I have done it every turkey season (24 years).  Every lot of shells is a little different especially from year to year.  Additionally, the temperature, humidity, and the environment have affect on the results of any test. I commend Clark for taking on the challenge, but you Johnny come latelys need to relize, a true test has to be unbiased. I have been reading clarks post for years. He is sponsored and also sells chokes on his website. The man is making money smelling gunpowder not a bad way to earn some extra cash.  Additionally, the reason the Long Beards are so popular is the cost savings. I have personally shot hevi, nitro, extended range, Stars and Stripes and the cost can add up. What everyone needs to relize is no matter the results of the "test" you have to do some leg work yourself and shoot in your area to see what shells work best for you. You also need to get a range finder and learn to estimate ranges. I have guided numerous people over the years and most have no idea how far something is. So when the results are posted look at them with again of salt and go burn some gun powder.


----------



## full house (Jan 1, 2015)

gobblingghost said:


> A true comprehensive test would be 1 gun and every choke and the same shell. The problem with the test is the results can still be skewed. Clark, myself and many others have tested shells  and choke combos for years. Personally I have done it every turkey season (24 years).  Every lot of shells is a little different especially from year to year.  Additionally, the temperature, humidity, and the environment have affect on the results of any test. I commend Clark for taking on the challenge, but you Johnny come latelys need to relize, a true test has to be unbiased. I have been reading clarks post for years. He is sponsored and also sells chokes on his website. The man is making money smelling gunpowder not a bad way to earn some extra cash.  Additionally, the reason the Long Beards are so popular is the cost savings. I have personally shot hevi, nitro, extended range, Stars and Stripes and the cost can add up. What everyone needs to relize is no matter the results of the "test" you have to do some leg work yourself and shoot in your area to see what shells work best for you. You also need to get a range finder and learn to estimate ranges. I have guided numerous people over the years and most have no idea how far something is. So when the results are posted look at them with again of salt and go burn some gun powder.



Soooo, if you are so turned off by this test and how it's being handled, then I guess my next question is, why are you reading the comments on it? Why, instead of continuing to argue with the way a man, who is doing something on here to provide information to willing readers, would you not just move on? I get what you are trying to convey, but still I ask, why are you wasting your time and breath on arguing this so heavily? Why are you not collecting chokes from every manufacturer out there and providing us with what you would say is an accurate test? Seriously brother, get over it. It's not going to make Clark a millionaire. It's not going to ruin a new shooters gun or his first hunt. It's one man's idea and he is putting the grunt work in and doing it how he wants, which there are no guidelines to begin with, so let it go my friend.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 1, 2015)

Gghost is right though.  Too many variables.  Too many guns/chokes out there.  Will your gun be cleaned properly/polished likes Clark's?
Barrels run different sizes from the factory..they aren't all 100% the exact same..measure some and tell me I'm wrong.  
This will be a nice test and sure it will help some new guys and veterans alike.  I'd bet the better shooters will be some Clark sells or is affiliated with in some how.  That's good I guess


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been reading this post from the beginning. Clark is doing a good job with what he is doing.  Period, no doubt about it!!! But, each individual should do their own testing as to finding the right load for their choke. I have folks that I patronize, William being one of them, so it's up to me to do the leg work!! I have a Mossburg 935 that likes a clean barrel and a 930 that likes a once fired barrel. So really it's up to the individual to do his own testing. Things like this can only be determined by burning powder yourself! So, if you just take Clark's findings as the gospel, you are going to be disappointed in the end.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 1, 2015)

^ correct.  It will give a good idea of where to start.  Like most, he loves to pattern and count!  Always looking for the best that his guns can do.

Does Clark hunt though?


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with alot of what gobbling ghost has to say, weather variables, particular chokes with the particular unique shotgun in hand, lot to lot of shells.. 

This is a huge variable that has not been mentioned

"It will be the most comprehensive evaluation that I've done, or have read anywhere about of the major brands of chokes, in the configurations that the makers consider their best, for a particular shell."

The word "best" and how it is defined can be very very different from choke manufacture to choke manufacture.. Some are seeking the absolute highest center density as they know that is what sells chokes on these boards.. Yet others are looking for a good even forgiving patterns.. Best is in the eye of the beholder.. Plus I think alot of times the comprehensive shooting data accrued on these forums can provide even greater insight into how a particular choke performs with a particular type of gun over a much more comprehensive compilation of weather variables and a larger number of guns.. 

The test I would love to see with this shell is how I learned to pattern guns.. I would love to see a non ported, no wad catcher pretty standard extended choke such as a hastings.. Shot from 640 on up in .005 increments to find a sweet spot. Than do the same with a more complex choke such as Indian Creek, Sumtoy etal. More curious as to where the sweet area tends to be in different choke designs.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2015)

Last year I had two different lot number shells......you guessed it, point of impact was different! Every one should do their own testing, instead of going by someone else's gun. But, as stated, it will give you somewhere to start. Maybe not everyone's 930 likes a once fired barrel. Maybe not everyone's 935 likes a clean barrel. That's up to the individual to check. I gave up chasing that 10' circle. Like Six says, I've never had a turkey to run up and stick his head inside of it. I drug out some old Winchester HV 6's last year and when I can put 40-50 in his head and neck at 40 yds, I'm satisfied. I killed an awful lot of turkeys with the old antique lead shells. I'm not completely sold on the longbeards. I don't want a tennis ball sized pattern at 20 and a basketball size at 50. I might want to kill 2 with one shot again.

But, to each his own. I just want a good even pattern from 20 - 40 yds.


----------



## full house (Jan 1, 2015)

What you guys are saying is absolutely correct, however, instead of coming on here and trying to be 100% negative about what he's doing, form your own opinion and know what you ned to do as an indivdual hunter and marksman. Just becasue there is no absolute, always correct findings from what Clark is doing, does that mean the whole process is a waste? In life, and in business both, sometimes you do things that most will not appreciate, but if it helps one person, or nets one customer due to the effort, is it not worth it? I find it absurd to think that Clark is doing all this as a sales ploy. Maybe I am wrong, but I highly doubt it. But, let's for a second say he is? What's the problem with that? How many boxes of shells is he blowing through to do this? He hasn't asked for one red scent, yet I bet you someone, maybe not you, but someone will benefit from it. Will they buy a choke from Clark as a result? Who's to knows, but if not, Clark won't be messaging them and asking for a dolalr in reparation either. We can sit here and CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored back and forth about the motives he has. We can all agree that it won't net a 100% accurate result for every gun, every time, but the truth is, he never said it would. So instead of busting his lip like has been happening, use your head, know what to take away from it, and move on. I still say someone, though maybe not you, will find the results beneficial, and for that, I say kudo's Clark!


----------



## spydermon (Jan 2, 2015)

i will guess the shells arent costing like you are thinking.  patterning isnt that difficult.  with the loads today, and the chokes today, achieving a great pattern isnt rocket science.  call whoever you want to make your choke, tell them your gun/load and likely it will shoot well.  it  may not be a record breaker, but it will kill turkeys
a lot of the veterans here have likely shot as much over the years looking for the best patterns they can get.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 2, 2015)

btw, i do think this is a good project.  looking forward to the results.  this weather isnt the best for great patterns, so i hope he gets the weather to cooperate and show the full extent of all the variables he is testing


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 2, 2015)

I think the op is doing a good thing, that could give folks a good idea of the load and choke combo, some just have to over analyze things like this. It's not that important or complicated, it's kind of like some hevi shot users getting ticked off last year because folks were using the win. LB ammo, one question, why?????


----------



## Reminex (Jan 10, 2015)

cklem said:


> it's kind of like some hevi shot users getting ticked off last year because folks were using the win. LB ammo, one question, why?????



Why you ask?  I say it is because the guys who like the factory HTL are afraid the longbeards will kill the production of their favorite load and reverse the momentum that HTL improvements have made.  Longbeards have the potential to stump new innovations for many years in the field of turkey shells.

I had plenty to say on the Longbeard subject last year.  I don't remember being ticked off at anyone who was shooting it, but I was ticked off at the advertising and the claims of many on here that convinced the average joe that he could successfully harvest a turkey at 50 yards or farther 100% of the time.  It can be really difficult to judge the claims when reading online boards because many of the "pro-longbearders" are not going to admit "misses", likewise neither will many who shoot HTL.  I gave the longbeards a try and missed my first turkey ever....it was at 15 yards, and yes I may have missed with any other turkey load at that range, just saying is all.  If I had a turkey at 30-45 yards I would just as soon take a longbeard over any other.  But if I have a bird at 0-30 or 45 plus, I just have had no personal evidence that longbeards equal the performance of HTL.  Every gun ever made must have more open patterns at 20, yet a tighter pattern at 40 than any gun I have seen shoot longbeard.  I see many 20 yard patterns that look like my 30 yard patterns, and many 50 yard patterns that look like my 30 yard patterns.

I tried in vain to have guys explain to me why they would surrender all the time, money, energy they had invested into HTL loads to switch to longbeard and save 10-50 dollars a year.  This is not directed at the average Joe but towards the guys who put HTL on a pedestal until this shell and its price point showed up.  Very rarely do I hear longbeard is better....its just cheaper.  A 20 year old military surplus .308 round will kill a deer just fine, so why do many of these same hunters buy brand new deer cartridges every year at 30-50 a box but not respect the turkey enough to give them something that they generally think is better?


----------



## Reminex (Jan 10, 2015)

Back on topic, great job on the project.  Very interested to see the results.  Sure there will be variables, but I am fine with that.  This will be a very comprehensive project to get us mere mortals on the right track.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 10, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Why you ask?  I say it is because the guys who like the factory HTL are afraid the longbeards will kill the production of their favorite load and reverse the momentum that HTL improvements have made.  Longbeards have the potential to stump new innovations for many years in the field of turkey shells.



Also could have the complete opposite effect.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 10, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Why you ask?  I say it is because the guys who like the factory HTL are afraid the longbeards will kill the production of their favorite load and reverse the momentum that HTL improvements have made.  Longbeards have the potential to stump new innovations for many years in the field of turkey shells.
> 
> I had plenty to say on the Longbeard subject last year.  I don't remember being ticked off at anyone who was shooting it, but I was ticked off at the advertising and the claims of many on here that convinced the average joe that he could successfully harvest a turkey at 50 yards or farther 100% of the time.  It can be really difficult to judge the claims when reading online boards because many of the "pro-longbearders" are not going to admit "misses", likewise neither will many who shoot HTL.  I gave the longbeards a try and missed my first turkey ever....it was at 15 yards, and yes I may have missed with any other turkey load at that range, just saying is all.  If I had a turkey at 30-45 yards I would just as soon take a longbeard over any other.  But if I have a bird at 0-30 or 45 plus, I just have had no personal evidence that longbeards equal the performance of HTL.  Every gun ever made must have more open patterns at 20, yet a tighter pattern at 40 than any gun I have seen shoot longbeard.  I see many 20 yard patterns that look like my 30 yard patterns, and many 50 yard patterns that look like my 30 yard patterns.
> 
> I tried in vain to have guys explain to me why they would surrender all the time, money, energy they had invested into HTL loads to switch to longbeard and save 10-50 dollars a year.  This is not directed at the average Joe but towards the guys who put HTL on a pedestal until this shell and its price point showed up.  Very rarely do I hear longbeard is better....its just cheaper.  A 20 year old military surplus .308 round will kill a deer just fine, so why do many of these same hunters buy brand new deer cartridges every year at 30-50 a box but not respect the turkey enough to give them something that they generally think is better?


You make a good point, but what if the LB ammo forces the HTL makers innovate, also lowering the price because they no longer have a monopoly on the serious turkey hunter, who are we kidding anyway, most folks probably don't know if the bird they shoot at is at 30 or 50 yards anyway. My beef with HTL is that when they first come out with a load, they seem to discontinue or they get worse. Didn't mean to get off topic, feel free to send me a pm so we can swap ideas. You might have some good advice for me.


----------



## Reminex (Jan 11, 2015)

icdedturkes said:


> Also could have the complete opposite effect.



It could, but I think we will see some very unconventional dudds.  I, unlike some others, cant wait to play with the new Fed 3rd degree.   But, it already has the feel of being a novelty shell that begs to be discontinued.


----------



## Reminex (Jan 11, 2015)

cklem said:


> You make a good point, but what if the LB ammo forces the HTL makers innovate, also lowering the price because they no longer have a monopoly on the serious turkey hunter, who are we kidding anyway, most folks probably don't know if the bird they shoot at is at 30 or 50 yards anyway. My beef with HTL is that when they first come out with a load, they seem to discontinue or they get worse. Didn't mean to get off topic, feel free to send me a pm so we can swap ideas. You might have some good advice for me.



I think you were very on topic, I got a little sidetracked though!  We can swap ideas when you make it down to chase some central georgia gobblers with me.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 11, 2015)

Reminex said:


> I think you were very on topic, I got a little sidetracked though!  We can swap ideas when you make it down to chase some central georgia gobblers with me.


That sounds like fun, I didn't even get my ga license this year, I don't have a ga club anymore, I need to get them for NGA mtns though, you wouldn't believe how many jakes we had last year, this year should be epic here, you got a bass boat, we got lakes and 100s of thousands of acres with birds. Let's have a thread about those new federal loads, I don't know about them.


----------



## Reminex (Jan 11, 2015)

I would love to hit up your world famous lake mackintosh.
Electric lakes are my speed.


----------



## jr123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Any update on the project, or time frame when this will be complete?


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was told on another forum middle of next month.


----------



## allaboutshooting (Jan 27, 2015)

jr123 said:


> Any update on the project, or time frame when this will be complete?



Yes. It has been completed. It will be published and available about the middle of February.

I'll let you know exactly when.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## ShakenJake (Jan 28, 2015)

allaboutshooting said:


> Yes. It has been completed. It will be published and available about the middle of February.
> 
> I'll let you know exactly when.
> 
> ...



following and can't wait to see the results


----------



## allaboutshooting (Jan 29, 2015)

ShakenJake said:


> following and can't wait to see the results


Thank you. You'll be able to see the targets, so you can evaluate for yourself, see the charts with all data and read how it all was performed.

I hope folks will find it informative and helpful.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you going to share a link for us? I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 1, 2015)

Reminex said:


> It could, but I think we will see some very unconventional dudds.  I, unlike some others, cant wait to play with the new Fed 3rd degree.   But, it already has the feel of being a novelty shell that begs to be discontinued.



I purchased a box a couple weeks ago (3rd degree). They pattern awesome from roughly 20 yards - 40....I just ordered 2 more boxes . Before season began's I'll pattern at 10 yrds and 50 and see how they do....seems they have less recoil than my older mag shot


----------



## allaboutshooting (Feb 24, 2015)

You should have your latest copy of _*Turkey Country magazine*_ in your mailbox before the end of the month. It has the entire article evaluating the 32 different configurations of chokes, with 6 different guns and 3" WLB shells.

I'll be interested to hear your feedback.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## sman (Feb 24, 2015)

Anywhere to read it on the web?


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 24, 2015)

sman said:


> Anywhere to read it on the web?



Thought you were gonna post it here.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Apr 1, 2015)

Apparently not


----------

